# Toffee the sand-dog



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

We've just got back from our hols and I thought id share my fave photos taken down there (North wales) of my Toffee


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

blimey hes grown  still as gorgeous as eva


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, everyone says that , but I cant see it much ... I guess its cos im with him 24/7


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

What a fabulous boy! He looks as if he's having so much fun!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

fab photos, he had a brill time by the looks of it


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I think he as enjoyed his holiday..


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Brill pics looks like he had fun


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovly pics ,hes gorgeous an luv his name


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like Toffee had a lovely holiday


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW!

Toffee is one lucky dog. I hope I get taken out for days like that!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

LOl he is one happy puppy !!! will have to post pics of our hols when weve been .


----------



## littlecomet (Dec 24, 2008)

omg! your dog looks like my dog! 

we got our Toffee, from wales in september 2007, from lanelli dogs home.

look here's my toffee..i took that photo just afte we got her!

i wonder if they are related in any way?  :thumbup:
(my toffs a girl) lol cool!










here's her site, 
Toffee

cool dog! are they related..? would be cool if they were..lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

awww she's a sweetie 
I got my boy from a farm just down the road from us , so I doubt they are related 
would have been neat though , lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Ahh he's gorgeous!  beautiful photos x


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

he is a stunning dog!

really gorgeous, i bet people tell you that all the time


----------

